# Not f'king happy



## deiferdog (Oct 7, 2014)

The people next door are nice enough & my driveway is a shared drive with them. However over the last couple of weeks their lad, I am convinced, has put a 10 inch scratch down the side of my 320 Touring & now, worse still, a 1 inch scratch on the rear edge of the back wheel arch of the TT by riding his 125 between my cars & their boat which is currently siting on the drive. I haven't seen him do it but the scratches have appeared without either car leaving the drive before & after they appeared & are at footpeg height.... cnut :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Before you lay into them, how high are the scratches?
Motorbikes stick out most at the foot pegs, hand grips and mirrors. On my (bit larger) bike my knees would hit before the bike.


----------



## deiferdog (Oct 7, 2014)

Pugwash69 said:


> Before you lay into them, how high are the scratches?
> Motorbikes stick out most at the foot pegs, hand grips and mirrors. On my (bit larger) bike my knees would hit before the bike.


Pretty sure they're footpeg height or maybe part of the exhaust. I cant see how else the scratches could possibly have got there, the cars hadn't left the drive before they appeared.... I also ride a bike - Triumph Tiger 955i, although not in the winter anymore. Stopped doing that some years ago


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

If you're pretty sure it's him then ask him to get his bike and put it next to your car, should be pretty obvious if scratches at same height as his pegs then.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above, speak to the neighbour.
Hoggy.


----------



## bipodgroup (Nov 19, 2014)

Do you get on with the neighbours, if you do then maybe you could ask to check the ride height of the bike out ,but, even if it does look like he caused the damage are they likely to front up to repair the damage? Then what impact will that have on future relations between you, it's a can of worms waiting to be opened.Perhaps it might be a wiser course of action to see if they can't shift the boat over to allow fractionally more space between and bite the bullet and just seeth inwardly?


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

then put a fence up were you park your car . Must admit it would seriously p*** me of also . good luck


----------



## deiferdog (Oct 7, 2014)

I think I might go down the route of a fence as it would stop the problem overnight. They say the boat is leaving in a few weeks as he's finished refurbing it & its now ready for the water. Apparently it will then be stored on a farm somewhere so once its gone I'll get it sorted. If I put it up now it'll trap the boat on the drive. The house next door is a rental so we get new neighbours every 12/24 months anyway so no real long term issues with upsetting them. The whole drive is block paved at the moment so need to see what will look/suit best....


----------

